# Emergency Vet Clinic Visit Early This Morning...



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

Ohhhhhh, where do I begin?

Well, yesterday I got home from work at like 5 pm. I greeted my little ladies and gave them each a treat. Bella, once again, scarfed it down way too fast and started choking. I think she thinks that Libby is going to steal it, so she swallows it whole. I am going to have to seperate them from now on when the get treats or are eating. Bella has never choked before and it as started when I got Libby, probably because Libby is a little porker and eats anything she possibly can.

Bella started choking, so I did what I read to do. Didn't work, so I opened her mouth, put my index finger down there. She gagged, threw up in her mouth and swallowed it again. Started choking again. This time it was worse, so I began to panic. I opened her mouth again and did what I did before. She puked the treat up, and it was disgusting..all foamy and gross..

My poor baby..I could tell she felt awful, but a lot better after she had threw up. I made sure to keep an eye on her. WELL, later on, her and Libby were running around like madwomen playing..Bella had eaten her food because I saw her, but shortly after, she threw it all up again. I noticed all night that she had to be right beside me and especially clingy. I was working on that harness for my secret person and she cried at my feet to pick her up. She was just acting quite odd.

Before I went to bed, she seemed okay..hadn't thrown up in a while. When I was in bed, I could hear her in the room throwing up again..This was at about 3:30 am..I got very concerned because of how small she was. I looked at her wee pad to see if she went poo, and there was this tiny little spot, about the size of a dime of diarihha(however you spell that). It was like she couldn't poo. 

Me being the person that I am..paranoid..looked up her symptoms online and intestinal blockage kept coming up. I called out local animal hospital and they told me to bring her in. I explained to them that I had given her a pig ear the day before and also that morning for about 15 minutes each time. All I could think was that it was lodged somewhere and it was all my fault.

Sorry this is so long..I need to vent..I am so stressed right now.

Took her to the animal hospital at like 4:30 am. It was $85 for her to be seen. The doctor said that she seemed very alert and bright, in good physical shape, but the only way they could tell if something was lodged is to do an xray, which runs at $140..She asked me if I wanted to do it, but said I could wait and see if she gets better. I wanted it done. I would never forgive myself if something happened to her. I am not rich, but she is one of the most important things in my life and I cannot put a value of money on that. So I went ahead and had it done. She showed me the xrays, nothing seemed to be there...just lots of gas. The doctor mentioned that when she got her out of the kennel to xray her, she started reverse sneezing and asked me if she does it alot..She doesn't..can her being scared cause it?

She said that she thinks she has some irritation..there was a name for it, but I have no clue what it was. So she gave her an injection and sent me home with some teensy little pills to give her. Also said to give her some Pepto Bismal and that if she doesn't improve, to take her back and it would be free. 

We went home and I put her to bed, but kept waking up to see if she was okay. I ended up picking her up and having her sleep for an hour or so in my arms. She was okay and I had a very hard time falling asleep. 

I woke up and tried to see if she would play..She played fetch with me. It was so cute..I put her and Libby together and she put her legs around her, almost looked like a hug, and licked inside her ears. Made me smile.

I haven't seen her physically throw up, but I have heard her do the noise where she throws up in her mouth once or twice. I hope she is okay and pulls out of this.

Anyways, walked out of there with a $266 tab. Just what I needed.


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

oh poo rlittle Bella. i hope shes okay x


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Oh no Bella!  Im sure she'll be fine now! x


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm so sorry Amber.  They can really give us some scares. You must have been frantic! Bless her heart, and your's. I hope she starts feeling better real soon. Give her extra kisses and cuddles. If she is getting excited eating, maybe because she thinks Libby is getting her share or something, she may be reverse sneezing at the same time, and it lodges wrong?


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Poor bella. 

Glad she seems ok today. I'm always on the phone to my vet asking what this or that could be. 

Worrying, its what us mummys do best! x


----------



## LovesMyPups (Apr 18, 2010)

Oh how scary. Especially when they are still so young and small. I would have done the exact same thing and done the x-ray. (In fact, I have!) I'm sure she will be fine. The reverse sneeze may have been a nervous thing... She wasn't with you, she was away from Libby, and stuck with some person she didn't know. Kinda scary! 
You always handle these situations well it seems though.


----------



## sandymaynard (Mar 14, 2010)

Oh Poor you! You sound like me, I would do anything for my pup's as to me they are my baby's! Oh poor Bella I hope she feels better soon bless her! I hope you are okay as well, as Bella must of given you a right scare when she did that


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

TLI said:


> I'm so sorry Amber.  They can really give us some scares. You must have been frantic! Bless her heart, and your's. I hope she starts feeling better real soon. Give her extra kisses and cuddles. If she is getting excited eating, maybe because she thinks Libby is getting her share or something, she may be reverse sneezing at the same time, and it lodges wrong?


Thanks for the kind words..It is so scary. She has such a precious little life and it worries me to death that something will happen to her. With the little ones, it seems like so much more can happen.

Let's just Libby is a little ham..MAJOR vacuum cleaner. She will eat her food and then try to eat Bella's. So Bella is now to the point where she eats so fast so that Libby doesn't take hers..I need to seperate them when they eat..I try to put their food on seperate sides of the room, but Libby lingers somehow over the Bella. 

I just hope she stops throwing up..It's so sad..she looks up at me after she pukes and has this face like, "Mom, why is this happening to me?" Kills me.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Bella Luna said:


> Thanks for the kind words..It is so scary. She has such a precious little life and it worries me to death that something will happen to her. With the little ones, it seems like so much more can happen.
> 
> Let's just Libby is a little ham..MAJOR vacuum cleaner. She will eat her food and then try to eat Bella's. So Bella is now to the point where she eats so fast so that Libby doesn't take hers..I need to seperate them when they eat..I try to put their food on seperate sides of the room, but Libby lingers somehow over the Bella.
> 
> I just hope she stops throwing up..It's so sad..she looks up at me after she pukes and has this face like, "Mom, why is this happening to me?" Kills me.


Yes, their lives are very precious. And we adore them so deeply. I'm sorry your baby is having some trouble. 

I would put them in separate rooms to eat. Bella shouldn't have to worry, and doesn't need to eat so fast. That is what is probably causing her to choke. But I would think the vomiting would stop, and no diarrhea from that.

Keep an eye on her for the next 24 hours, and if it doesn't stop, take her back and ask for a complete blood work up. There may be something else going on if it doesn't clear up. It could be gastritis.


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

TLI said:


> Yes, their lives are very precious. And we adore them so deeply. I'm sorry your baby is having some trouble.
> 
> I would put them in separate rooms to eat. Bella shouldn't have to worry, and doesn't need to eat so fast. That is what is probably causing her to choke. But I would think the vomiting would stop, and no diarrhea from that.
> 
> Keep an eye on her for the next 24 hours, and if it doesn't stop, take her back and ask for a complete blood work up. There may be something else going on if it doesn't clear up. It could be gastritis.


Ahhh, what is gastitis??


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

A fancy word for tummy upset. :wink: They can give her some meds to clear it right up.


----------



## LiMarChis (Mar 29, 2010)

Poor things, the both of you. Sorry you had such a scare but you know you did the right thing. 

You are absolutely correct that you need to put them in seperate rooms or crates to feed them. That's the only way to slow down the eating and avoid situations like this in the future. It's an easy fix and will make life calmer for you and her.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Oh, poor Bella!! You did the right thing. Glad she didn't have a blockage. They make us worry, don't they. Especially since Bella is so small. The little ones go downhill so fast so you were right to take her to the ER vet. I hope she is on the mend soon. Maybe you could get one of those bowls that make them slow down to eat? Or put most of her food in a kong so she has to work to get it out? Or put one of those mini tennis balls in her food bowl that she has to slow down and eat around. And definitely separate them so she doesn't feel like Libby is going to get her food.

Hope she's much better today! Poor little doll!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

OMG babe thats awful.. its awful seeing our babies throw up i hate it. Im always calling the vet you did the right thing i would have so been there credit card in hand!!

She will be fine.. try not to panic. Maybe a good idea to start to separate them for now just until Libby calms down. How big are there kibble pieces do they normally crunch it??


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

TLI said:


> A fancy word for tummy upset. :wink: They can give her some meds to clear it right up.


Ohhh, WHEW!! I thought it was something more scary! Haha..but they did give me medicine for her and she also had an injection when she was there..I have to give her Pepto Bismal as well..Poor babe.



LiMarChis said:


> Poor things, the both of you. Sorry you had such a scare but you know you did the right thing.
> 
> You are absolutely correct that you need to put them in seperate rooms or crates to feed them. That's the only way to slow down the eating and avoid situations like this in the future. It's an easy fix and will make life calmer for you and her.


Yep, I am going to start feeding them seperate..It's not worth it. When Bella threw up one of the times, there were whole pieces of food in it! So she hadn't even chewed it!!


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

poor bella

hope she feels better soon!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Amber, if she keeps having diarrhea and vomiting, and won't eat, I wouldn't wait 24 hours to take her back in. The smaller ones dehydrate fast!!! So just keep a very close eye on her. Make sure she seems herself.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

you have been through a lot 
i hope today is better and Bella is back to her happy self...


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

TLI said:


> Amber, if she keeps having diarrhea and vomiting, and won't eat, I wouldn't wait 24 hours to take her back in. The smaller ones dehydrate fast!!! So just keep a very close eye on her. Make sure she seems herself.


They told me not to feed her until 2!!! I feel like she needs to eat. Can I give her dry cereal or the bran diet??


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Why dont they want her to eat?

Boiled chicken is bland and ok on a poorly tummy.
Can't believe they want you to fast a teeny


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

Brodysmom said:


> Oh, poor Bella!! You did the right thing. Glad she didn't have a blockage. They make us worry, don't they. Especially since Bella is so small. The little ones go downhill so fast so you were right to take her to the ER vet. I hope she is on the mend soon. Maybe you could get one of those bowls that make them slow down to eat? Or put most of her food in a kong so she has to work to get it out? Or put one of those mini tennis balls in her food bowl that she has to slow down and eat around. And definitely separate them so she doesn't feel like Libby is going to get her food.
> 
> Hope she's much better today! Poor little doll!


Thank you I hope she gets better too..I am at work, so my boyfriend is home with her and he said she doesn't want to eat her food I will have to try teh tennis ball thing..I have a couple of those! Thanks for the ideas


Daisydoo said:


> OMG babe thats awful.. its awful seeing our babies throw up i hate it. Im always calling the vet you did the right thing i would have so been there credit card in hand!!
> 
> She will be fine.. try not to panic. Maybe a good idea to start to separate them for now just until Libby calms down. How big are there kibble pieces do they normally crunch it??


They will be seperated now..Not gonna risk it.The kibble pieces aren't too bad..Libby chews them, but I think Bella gets in a hurry and swallows them whole!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Bella Luna said:


> They told me not to feed her until 2!!! I feel like she needs to eat. Can I give her dry cereal or the bran diet??


I wouldn't go longer than 12 hours without feeding her. She is too small. I'll tell you from my experience with my tinies. 12 hour fasting is pushing limits. I'm not sure what time she last ate, but after the 12 hour mark, she may not feel well at all. Her sugars could start dropping, plus dehydration. I'm not telling you this to scare you, just to keep you alert. Your Vet's recommendations is always the way to go, but they aren't always very familiar with tinies. I would not feed her kibble while she's sick. I'd try some boiled Chicken, no salt. You can also get some pedialyte from the grocery store in the baby section. Giver her some of that in a dropper. But don't overdo it cause it may make her vomit more. 

I would check out gopetplan.com and get some insurance on her. If I didn't have mine I'd be in trouble! What can be a simple case of diarrhea in a bigger Chi, can be a day or two hospital stay for the smaller ones. It only costs about $20 a month. Mine is a $200 deductible, and it covers 100% after that. But it doesn't cover pre-existing conditions, so I would get it soon.  I hope that doesn't sound "pushy," just trying to help. I know how expensive vet bills can be, and the tiniest will have more.

Please keep us posted on how she's doing.


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

Jerry'sMom said:


> you have been through a lot
> i hope today is better and Bella is back to her happy self...


Thanks for your thoughts! It is very hard, but I am sure she will be okay! Let's pray that is the case..hopefully just an upset tummy.



Daisydoo said:


> Why dont they want her to eat?
> 
> Boiled chicken is bland and ok on a poorly tummy.
> Can't believe they want you to fast a teeny


I have no clue why they don't want her to eat. I just ran out of chicken, so I'll have to go buy some after work. What about rice??



TLI said:


> I wouldn't go longer than 12 hours without feeding her. She is too small. I'll tell you from my experience with my tinies. 12 hour fasting is pushing limits. I'm not sure what time she last ate, but after the 12 hour mark, she may not feel well at all. Her sugars could start dropping, plus dehydration. I'm not telling you this to scare you, just to keep you alert. Your Vet's recommendations is always the way to go, but they aren't always very familiar with tinies. I would not feed her kibble while she's sick. I'd try some boiled Chicken, no salt. You can also get some pedialyte from the grocery store in the baby section. Giver her some of that in a dropper. But don't overdo it cause it may make her vomit more.
> 
> I would check out gopetplan.com and get some insurance on her. If I didn't have mine I'd be in trouble! What can be a simple case of diarrhea in a bigger Chi, can be a day or two hospital stay for the smaller ones. It only costs about $20 a month. Mine is a $200 deductible, and it covers 100% after that. But it doesn't cover pre-existing conditions, so I would get it soon.  I hope that doesn't sound "pushy," just trying to help. I know how expensive vet bills can be, and the tiniest will have more.
> 
> Please keep us posted on how she's doing.


You don't saound pushy at all I actually need to get her insurance..her and Libby. Where do you go through?


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

www.gopetplan.com


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

TLI said:


> www.gopetplan.com


Which plan do you recommend?


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Bella Luna said:


> Yep, I am going to start feeding them seperate..It's not worth it. When Bella threw up one of the times, there were whole pieces of food in it! So she hadn't even chewed it!!


Yep it sounds like her stomach is getting upset from rushing her food down, and they will rush when another dog is trying to get the food.
I separate my guys the best I can when they are eating.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I have the highest plan they offer. I think it's called, "Gold." I'll take a look. Then in the options for that plan I carry a $200 ded., and 100% coverage after that.


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

TLI said:


> I have the highest plan they offer. I think it's called, "Gold." I'll take a look. Then in the options for that plan I carry a $200 ded., and 100% coverage after that.


Does this cover heartworm medicine?? I picked up one today while I was at that animal hospital that said it covered heartworm prevention up to $50 and you pay the rest.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Aw, I hope Bella feels better very soon! Matilda has had some tummy issues like that from scoffing where she got really bloated & would throw up a bit here & there. I thinks he inhales so much air or something & it upsets her tummy. It's scarey to say the least I know! I'm glad they did not see a blockage though & I hope it doesn't happen again. Feel better Bella!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

That's probably VPI? Pet Plan doesn't cover "well care," or preventative meds. But, the have the best coverage overall. I paid about $33 a month for each pup on VPI, and while they did cover well care, and preventative meds, they have all this fine print on what they cover outside of that. In the end, you are much better with a plan like Pet Plan. Less a month, and better coverage for illness and emergencies. VPI pays by "customary charges." Not a great plan in my opinion.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Pet Plan also covers hereditary and congenital as long as it isn't pre-existing. I did not find one other plan that does that.


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

TLI said:


> Pet Plan also covers hereditary and congenital as long as it isn't pre-existing. I did not find one other plan that does that.


Ohhh, it was VPI..well, I might as well go with this then! And there is a discount with more than one??


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Yep, 5% on additional pets.


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

TLI said:


> Yep, 5% on additional pets.


Okay, cool I saved the plan and I am probably going to buy it after work..Wish I would have done it alot sooner rather than wasting $266 today. Thanks for the help


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

oh no!! this scared me when i saw the title! poor lil baby! you must have been scared to death! . i am glad there is no blockage, but sad to hear she still has tummy upset :-(. i was thinking.....with all her tummy upset and not eatting she probably feels like garbage...which makes her of course not want to eat....which in turn makes her feel even worse with lowering sugars.....i was thinking maybe giving her some nutrical will up her sugars a bit to make her feel a bit better to want to eat a bit of kibble or some boiled chicken? i hope she feels better soon hun. give her gentle hugs and kisses from me and my crew   keep us updated 
oh, and yeah, feeding them separate is a good idea. i feed all mine separate, mostly so i can make sure everyone is eatting so i can keep track


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

Tracilea said:


> oh no!! this scared me when i saw the title! poor lil baby! you must have been scared to death! . i am glad there is no blockage, but sad to hear she still has tummy upset :-(. i was thinking.....with all her tummy upset and not eatting she probably feels like garbage...which makes her of course not want to eat....which in turn makes her feel even worse with lowering sugars.....i was thinking maybe giving her some nutrical will up her sugars a bit to make her feel a bit better to want to eat a bit of kibble or some boiled chicken? i hope she feels better soon hun. give her gentle hugs and kisses from me and my crew   keep us updated
> oh, and yeah, feeding them separate is a good idea. i feed all mine separate, mostly so i can make sure everyone is eatting so i can keep track


Thanks so much! I did give her Nutrical because I was worried that with her not wanting to eat, that she would drop in sugar. My boyfriend said that she doesn't want to eat, but wants to play and is being a pistol. I guess that's good that she is active and not lethargic!

I hope Cujo is settling in amazingly We need more pics!!!


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

lol cujo is settled in soooooooo amazingly. he fits right in perfectly and gets along with all the other dogs. he is a little fire cracker!! lol i thought maybe since he was so tiny that he would be more timid like willy....but nope! lol he is small bit mighty and won;t think twice to go toe to toe with my giant luna! lol
i just had pics of cujo in last.....its more libby pics that are needed ;-) lol cujo wants to see his lady lol


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

Oh no! How devastating I hope she is 100% soon!


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

Tracilea said:


> lol cujo is settled in soooooooo amazingly. he fits right in perfectly and gets along with all the other dogs. he is a little fire cracker!! lol i thought maybe since he was so tiny that he would be more timid like willy....but nope! lol he is small bit mighty and won;t think twice to go toe to toe with my giant luna! lol
> i just had pics of cujo in last.....its more libby pics that are needed ;-) lol cujo wants to see his lady lol


I mean to take more, but I have been so busy..I better take them while she is little and sits still!!!

Aww..I am glad he is meshing well with the others..that's always important He is such a little cutie!


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Bella Luna said:


> Okay, cool I saved the plan and I am probably going to buy it after work..Wish I would have done it alot sooner rather than wasting $266 today. Thanks for the help


I have the PetPlan Gold for both Tabitha and Jerry 
I hope we never need it; but, I'm glad to know it's there.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Amber, we haven't seen updated pics of Libby in almost a month? How is she doing? Growing like a weed? You should surprise us all with new pics of the girls, today. :wink: 

The ded. is per incident. So if you take one to the vet say 3 diff. times, and/or a hospital stay for that one illness, you only meet the $200 ded., and they pay 100% after that if you choose that plan. But say they get sick 2 weeks later with something else, you have to meet the ded. again. But the thing with VPI is that they have a lower ded. per incident, but they only pay for what they don't exclude (which is quite a bit) and they only pay customary charges. Meaning if your Vet charges you $100 for something, and they feel the "customary charge" is only $50, that's what they pay.


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

TLI said:


> Amber, we haven't seen updated pics of Libby in almost a month? How is she doing? Growing like a weed? You should surprise us all with new pics of the girls, today. :wink:
> 
> The ded. is per incident. So if you take one to the vet say 3 diff. times, and/or a hospital stay for that one illness, you only meet the $200 ded., and they pay 100% after that if you choose that plan. But say they get sick 2 weeks later with something else, you have to meet the ded. again. But the thing with VPI is that they have a lower ded. per incident, but they only pay for what they don't exclude (which is quite a bit) and they only pay customary charges. Meaning if your Vet charges you $100 for something, and they feel the "customary charge" is only $50, that's what they pay.


I missed this post!!! Haha, I will take some more pics of them Libby is something else. She is doing well but is a little pistol..always in something. I will get some pics as soon as I can I get off work at 5, but I think I am going to take a nap..I didn't sleep at all last night with all of this chaos!

Also, update on Bella. She seems to be doing better. Gave her her first pill dose of Centrine and she is eating a bit now. I accidentally left the medicine in my purse which I have at work, so my boyfriend brought her here so I could give it to her..She was so excited to see me He said her and Libby have been playing, so I take it she is feeling better..Thank goodness.


----------



## Bellatrix (Apr 23, 2010)

Aw i hope she is better soon. Bella was very sick when she was 11 weeks and 560 grams, bad poop and vomiting, she had to have an injection and we had to syringe feed her a powder mixed with water diet, it was soo scary. *hugs*

Do you have insurance in the US? We insure bella for about £12 a month then if something bad happens she is covered  for vets visits beyond an excess of £50 i think. (oops, sorry just noticed you have sorted insurance out)

Once my cat ate my sewing needle, thread and all, it saved us £600 which is about $1000 on the operation to get it out!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Great to hear Bella is doing better! Looking forward to new pics! They can zap our sleep, little boogers!


----------



## smallbeats_m_all (Nov 22, 2009)

wow! wat an ordeal  glad to hear bella is improving


----------



## April&Sophie (Apr 13, 2010)

You must have been so scared! I hope Bella is feeling better now. Give her kisses from me and Sophie.


----------



## LovesMyPups (Apr 18, 2010)

Glad to hear she's feeling better! A surprise mommy visit was probably a good booster, too!


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Bella Luna said:


> Which plan do you recommend?


I just checked this out. I think the cost varies --depending on what your postal code is...

The policy that I have for Rico is more of an HMO with discounts on other treatments. 

This post brought back memories of our first emergency vet visit. I think I was near tears int he rush -hour traffic. Rico was actuually fine...

Sounds like you had an awful ordeal ! You really held it together and took care of business--so well done to you.

Feel better soon Bella !


----------



## SageLee (Apr 13, 2010)

Awww poor baby! She's so stinkin cute too! I hope she feels better soon, you guys are in my thoughts <3


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

hope she feels better soon and you can get some rest..


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Bella Luna said:


> Thanks for the kind words..It is so scary. She has such a precious little life and it worries me to death that something will happen to her. With the little ones, it seems like so much more can happen.
> 
> Let's just Libby is a little ham..MAJOR vacuum cleaner. She will eat her food and then try to eat Bella's. So Bella is now to the point where she eats so fast so that Libby doesn't take hers..I need to seperate them when they eat..I try to put their food on seperate sides of the room, but Libby lingers somehow over the Bella.
> 
> I just hope she stops throwing up..It's so sad..she looks up at me after she pukes and has this face like, "Mom, why is this happening to me?" Kills me.



You might try getting her a slow eater bowl, most pet stores carry them and they aren't that expensive. We have to do that for Laurel cuz otherwise she hocks her food like it's going out of style. Trigger is starting to do the same thing, so my guess is we'll be getting one for him too!


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

I am so happy she is doing better. 

I would not feed the pigs ears. They are very high in fat and can irritate the pancreas and cause pancreatitis which causes vomiting, abdomen pain and diarrhea. They can also be a source of Salmonella which could also cause the same symptoms as well as an obstruction.

Please keep us posted..


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

How is little Bella :love1: this morning?


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

I almost missed this thread completely. So sorry to here Bella Luna is not feeling well. Glad she is better and hope she continues. 

Puppy pats from Quigley for his Bella Luna


----------

